# Horror Portrait Tutorial Part Two



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Thats just incredible Laurie !! I love it ! Now I just need to find the first part of this tut....


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

LB, You are a master. Great job.... WOW


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

LB, you forgot the first step for me:

Sell soul to obtain much more artistic talent than you were born with.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Bilbo said:


> LB, you forgot the first step for me:
> 
> Sell soul to obtain much more artistic talent than you were born with.


Lol...you crack me up


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

You never cease to amaze me LB!!!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Once again, I must bow to your greatness!
Awesome LB.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Lauriebeast,
What a great prop. You are unreal!!! Your attention to detail is exceptional. Congratulation on a job well done.

Skullie


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

I was so curious about how you did the broken plaster bits, thanks so much for posting that! I have just the project for that. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

That is totally awesome.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm waiting to see your name at the end of a movie in the credits. Amazing as usual.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Some serious creep factor there Laurie... I've seen behind the curtain and I'm STILL amazed!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow Laurie, your job is amazing, I'm speechless...
Could you tell us how you sculpt? I'm very interested in sculpting this can be very useful for Halloween props, but unfortunately I don't know how to do, moreover I'm got absolutely no talent in sculpture! Hope you could help me.


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

Interested is selling a prop like that, or be contracted to do it?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks all!

kristian, I would always consider doing custom work. Let me know if you're seriously interested.

Dr.Z, The best way to start with sculpting is to get yourself a sculpting book or video. An anatomy reference would also be invaluable.


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes! I'm very interested! Where do we start?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Send me a personal message and let me know exactly what you have in mind, thanks.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Question:

Laurie, how did you become so awesome?

Thank you.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

*wow*

AWESOME. You're quite talented!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Incredible work as always, Laurie.

Your props make me wish I was doing an indoor haunt !


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Herman Secret said:


> Your props make me wish I was doing an indoor haunt !


Mine is an outdoor haunt, I just wouldn't put them outside if they'd be exposed to moisture unless covered by a canopy of some kind.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh! I can't believe it. Truly amazing! Did you paint the eyeballs yourself?


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Evil Eyes said:


> Uh! I can't believe it. Truly amazing! Did you paint the eyeballs yourself?


There isn't anything LB can't do with here creations. She is amazing, end of sentence.


----------



## matthewemrich (Jul 8, 2008)

*here my attempt. Not as good but alright*

here my attempt. Not as good but alright

View attachment 1512


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker (Aug 13, 2008)

The finished product looks amazing!!!


----------



## fruitk8 (Jun 12, 2012)

you rock, and so does your tutorial..must hunt for the 1st part of it


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks fruitk8, here's the link to part 1 http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...or-portrait-tutorial-part-one.html?highlight=


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Most excellent LB!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thank you Bob


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Very nice job. That looks really cool.


----------



## Groosum (Nov 2, 2016)

Your detail is amazing. Well done.


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Holy wow. That is so cool...and soo resourceful. NICE. I am particularly impressed with the fingers...considering they were just foil wraps to start with.


----------

